# طريقة توصيل كلا من tamper switch & flow switch لاصحاب الخبرة



## drmady (18 يونيو 2015)

كل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير ، ورمضان مبارك عليكم جميعا .

اخوانى الكرام اصحاب الخبرة فى مجال fire fighting ومن قام بتنفيذ اعمال سابقة ولدية خبرة عن طريقة توصيل كلا من tamper switch & flow switch توصيلا كهربيا ( كيف يتم التوصيل والربط هل يتم الربط على نظام انذار الحريق او لوحة الكنترول الخاصة بالمضخات ؟ ) انا لا اعلم لان هذا اول مشروع لى فى مجال fire fighting واطلب منكم المساعدة. 

برجاء من لدية خبرة فى المجال ان يفيدني ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 يونيو 2015)

اهلا بك
لعل هذا يجيب


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 يونيو 2015)

سؤال للتوضيح
فى العاده تورد الوحده وبها دائره كامله توضح اتصال كل المكونات مثل control panels و 
Diesel main-pump control panel
(diesel engine)
Electric jockey-pump control panel
هل معنى سؤالك ان الدائره غير موجوده والمطلوب انشاء دائره جديده


----------



## drmady (21 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم محمود فتحى حماد على اهتمامك ، ولكنى ارجو التوضيح والتبسيط كيف يتم توصيلا كل من [h=2]tamper switch & flow switch اقصد على اى من لوحات الكنترول الخاصة بشبكة الحريق او على لوحة كنترول انذار الحريق[/h]


----------



## عمران احمد (20 يوليو 2015)

ببساطة شديدة 
كلا من tamper switch & flow switch يتم توصليهم بنقطة monitor module لكل عنصر و يتم توصليهم على لوحة كنترول انذار الحريق و غالبا يكون التوصيل و تعريف monitor module على لوحة انذار الحريق من نطاق عمل مقاول انذار الحريق 
مع التوفيق


----------



## drmady (22 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخى عمران احمد على ردك - واعتقد انك فهمتنى وفهمت طلبي ، بس ارجوا التوضيح ان المخططات الخاصة باانذار الحريق لا تحتوي على اى مديول يخص نظام الاطفاء. ولم يعمل حساب ذلك نهائيا من طرف المصمم. فهل هناك طرق اخري لتوصيل tamper switch & flow switch مثل ربطهم بلوحة كنترول نظام الاطفاء نفسه ؟؟؟؟؟ برجاء الافادة وبارك الله فيك ​


----------



## ahmeds sabrey (13 أغسطس 2015)

الافضل وصلهم علي اقرب كاشف دخان لشبكة انذار الحريق


----------

